# Amazon Prime Instant Video expands its library with even more video from PBS



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"PBS has been down with Amazon's Prime Instant Video service since it launched, and now it's providing even more all-you-can-eat video for streaming under an expanded agreement. Naturally that means lots of episodes of _NOVA_ and _Antiques Roadshow_, and "for the first time on digital video", 200 episodes of _The French Chef_ with Julia Child. According to Amazon, that puts its total number of selections over 12,000, more than double the amount of content it launched with. It still has a ways to go to match Netflix, but with a lower yearly price, sweet shipping deal and now the ability to teach you how to make an omelet, Amazon has developed a very compelling alternative."

Story Here


----------

